# Ibrahimovic al Napoli, presentazione Lunedi



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Luglio 2013)

Scoop de *Il Mattino *che da Ibrahimovic vicinissimo al Napoli, presentazione già lunedi.


----------



## Albijol (19 Luglio 2013)

LOL vabbé ma quest'anno che giochiamo a fare


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LOL vabbé ma quest'anno che giochiamo a fare



E' ancora tutto da vedere se è vero st'acquisto.
Se veramente sarà per me ci sono superiori, sulla carta, Fiorentina, Juve e Napoli (Fiorentina e Juve gia ci sono superiori ora). Noi siamo a pari della Roma.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Luglio 2013)

Ma va, comprano Damiao


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Luglio 2013)

la fonte da dove è nata sta storia è tuttosport e ho detto tutto.


----------



## juventino (19 Luglio 2013)

Per fortuna è una bufala.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Luglio 2013)

I bookmakers ci credono, la quota è *scesa da 50.00 a 5.00,* sempre *davanti Real Madrid quotato a 3.00 e Manchester City a 4.00.*


----------



## Frikez (19 Luglio 2013)

Semmai presentano Damiao.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Luglio 2013)

Con Ibra rischiano di diventare i favoriti, anche al pari della Juve.

Sarebbe un incubo.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Luglio 2013)

Con Ibra e altri 10 ragazzi presi a Scampia o Portici sono più forti di noi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Luglio 2013)

ma dai...qualcosa sicuramente c'è sennò le quote non scendevano a 5 euro...ma penso che andrà in Premier oppure al Real


----------



## admin (19 Luglio 2013)

Spero davvero che sia una bufala.


----------



## chicagousait (19 Luglio 2013)

Nn credo Che Ibra accetti il Napoli


----------



## Djici (19 Luglio 2013)

possiamo solo pregare


----------



## Ale (19 Luglio 2013)

complimenti a dela se è vero.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Luglio 2013)

Ma vaaa non ci credo nemmeno un pò. Mi sembra la solita bomba di mercato.

Comunque aspettiamo a vedere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Luglio 2013)

Non può essere vero,solo lui guadagna come tutti gli altri messi insieme.


----------



## admin (19 Luglio 2013)

Se ne parla tantissimo. Anche il Corriere della Sera...


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Luglio 2013)

Va beh di ibra se ne parla sempre, basta che uno lancia la bomba e poi se ne parla ovunque, io non ci credo minimamente, poi come la mettiamo con i diritti d'immagine? la bomba poi è stata lanciata da tuttosport poi tutti gli sono andati dietro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E' ancora tutto da vedere se è vero st'acquisto.
> Se veramente sarà per me ci sono superiori, sulla carta, Fiorentina, Juve e Napoli (Fiorentina e Juve gia ci sono superiori ora). Noi siamo a pari della Roma.


La Juventus certamente, il Napoli soltanto con Ibrahimovic, le altre in cosa?


----------



## Canonista (19 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me Ibra va lì a fare la talpa e ammazzarli tutti in allenamento...da buon ex rossonero che vede la sua ex squadra in difficoltà


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Luglio 2013)

*De Laurentis* risponde ad alcuni tifosi che gli chiedono come mai non parla su Twitter di Ibrahimovic lui risponde*" Perchè sono tutte invenzioni".*


----------



## Jino (20 Luglio 2013)

Ecco, Ibra sarebbe un acquisto fantastico per loro, speriamo di no.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Luglio 2013)

Galliani ha detto: "Ibra non tornerà mai più in Italia" 

l'ennesimo ROTFL se va al Napoli dopo "Carlitos non tradisce" e "Noi sempre sul podio" (quest'anno di sicuro non ci andiamo)


----------



## Devil May Cry (21 Luglio 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Nn credo Che Ibra accetti il Napoli



Ti sbagli!!Ibra invece qualche mese fa ha dichiarato che gli piacerebbe giocare col Napoli al San Paolo,perchè gli è sempre sembrato uno stadio magico con dei tifosi molto attaccati alla squadra.
Ricordiamoci anche che Ibra ama l'Italia.Il Real Madrid non lo vuole ad Ibra e De Laurentis vuole vincere lo scudetto quest'anno.Secondo me è probabile che vada al Napoli.Poi ricordiamo anche che Galliano ha dichiarato "Ibra in italia??Impossibilissimo" ecco di solito succede il contrario di quello che dice lui.


----------



## Ale (21 Luglio 2013)

era una cavolata


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Luglio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli!!Ibra invece qualche mese fa ha dichiarato che gli piacerebbe giocare col Napoli al San Paolo,perchè gli è sempre sembrato uno stadio magico con dei tifosi molto attaccati alla squadra.
> Ricordiamoci anche che Ibra ama l'Italia.Il Real Madrid non lo vuole ad Ibra e De Laurentis vuole vincere lo scudetto quest'anno.Secondo me è probabile che vada al Napoli.Poi ricordiamo anche che Galliano ha dichiarato "Ibra in italia??Impossibilissimo" ecco di solito succede il contrario di quello che dice lui.



il napoli non darà mai 10 mln all'anno a ibra..


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Luglio 2013)

Ma se non riescono a prendere Damiao che non vuole lasciare i suoi diritti d'immagine sicuramente riescono a prendere Ibrahimovic ahhahhahahahhaha, poi De Laurentis mi sembra sempre sincero ha detto che su Ibrahimovic sono tutte fantasie quindi non vedo perchè dovremmo preoccuparci. Poi ancora state ad ascoltare Ibrahimovic? per lui tutte le squadre sono fantastiche ecc basta che gli danno la grana. Poi a quanto pare ora stanno cercando Higuain, il real chiede 40 milioni magari scenderanno fino a 30, ma non credo proprio che vadano a prendere Higuain + Ibrahimovic, molto piu credibile Higuain + uno alla matri.


----------



## runner (21 Luglio 2013)

il nabule se continua con tutti sti proclami arrivano a metà classifica.....


----------



## chicagousait (21 Luglio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli!!Ibra invece qualche mese fa ha dichiarato che gli piacerebbe giocare col Napoli al San Paolo,perchè gli è sempre sembrato uno stadio magico con dei tifosi molto attaccati alla squadra.
> Ricordiamoci anche che Ibra ama l'Italia.Il Real Madrid non lo vuole ad Ibra e De Laurentis vuole vincere lo scudetto quest'anno.Secondo me è probabile che vada al Napoli.Poi ricordiamo anche che Galliano ha dichiarato "Ibra in italia??Impossibilissimo" ecco di solito succede il contrario di quello che dice lui.



Sono convinta che se Ibra dovesse lasciare il PSG, lo farà solo per andare in una squadra che ha possibilità di vincere o campionato o champions e nonostante la campagna acquisti napoletana credo siano improbabili vittorie per il Napoli.
Quindi, no, nn credo Ibra vada al Napoli


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Luglio 2013)

domani il grande giorno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2013)

Domani Ibrahimovic con la maschera del leone 'ncopp' 'o mare 'e Mergellina.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Luglio 2013)

Allo'?


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2013)

A che ora la presentazione? cosi la guardo


----------

